# Storage clipboard advice....



## mvmjeff (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi,
I've been searching for a sturdy metal storage clipboard that can also hold my tablet (Asus TF700). But they're all pretty flimsy or way too big or small. I just want a standard size that's about 1 1/2" deep (for tablet plus docs). I never expected to have this much trouble finding one. Is this even possible?? A contractor friend gave me a gift of an extremely long metal AND plastic clipboard with all kinds of drawers, etc.. But it was ridiculously cheapo and super huge. :sad:

Thanks for the help!
Jeff


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

http://www.snapoffice.net/r/good-to-use-for-tablet/123562.xml


----------



## mvmjeff (Sep 11, 2012)

*Cool!*

Not what I had in my head-pictures, but I think that might be just exactly what I need! Thanks MarkJames, much appreciated!

Update: Did some serious looking at this item plus other Vaultz storage clipboards. I just can't tell if it's sturdy enough. Some reviews said it won't hold up to a work environment, also rain can affect the black exterior (not metal or plastic...). But I still like the overall look and idea. The only other options are plastic (no thanks!) and aluminum (cheaply made, from what I've found, and sharp edges).

I thought this would be easy....


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

No problem. (I don't have personal experience with it, so take it for what it's worth.)

Grainger has some interesting stuff on their site, too. Take a look at the traffic citation... wait, forget it (only 6"wide).

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ecatalog/N-/No-0/Ntt-clipboard?Ndr=textsearchesinbase%2Btrue&sst=subset


----------



## mvmjeff (Sep 11, 2012)

*Want in one hand...*

It seems I always want what isn't available....:laughing:


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

mvmjeff said:


> Not what I had in my head-pictures, but I think that might be just exactly what I need! Thanks MarkJames, much appreciated!
> 
> Update: Did some serious looking at this item plus other Vaultz storage clipboards. I just can't tell if it's sturdy enough. Some reviews said it won't hold up to a work environment, also rain can affect the black exterior (not metal or plastic...). But I still like the overall look and idea. The only other options are plastic (no thanks!) and aluminum (cheaply made, from what I've found, and sharp edges).
> 
> I thought this would be easy....


It looks like the Saunders brand would be solid - seems familiar.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

*Saunders*

Check some of these out:

http://www.saunders-usa.com/core/?sku=00470


----------



## mvmjeff (Sep 11, 2012)

*Decisions...*

Gonna have to just make a decision....too many choices AND too few choices! Wish I could design and make my own. Ha!

Thanks all for the ideas and suggestions. I hadn't seen some of these, I'm sure one will work! 

Cheers~


----------



## QCCI (Jan 28, 2013)

I've been looking for something similar, a holder for my iPad. Something I could maybe have a small pad of paper and hold some business cards.


----------



## jlyons (Apr 17, 2011)

I have the bigger alum. Saunders that Lee valley Carries. If i had a plastic one it would be broken for sure but the alum. i just had to bend it back into snap. Well at least close enough that it would latch.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Just crying out loud here but what about having a sheet metal shop make you one from some thick aluminium. Or bring in one and see if they can modify it to your needs? Might cost more but you get what you want.


----------

